# shrimp hybrid?



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok I have had this freshwater shrimp for a while. He came in with my zebras and tigers a while ago . He is much more blue than i have ever seen one so i am wondering if he is a hybrid with a pale blue taiwon or anything


















More images here http://www.fish-forums.com/board/viewtopic.php?p=7460#7460


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It looks like a blue Tiger shrimp to me, and if it is, I would like some. Can you get more?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I saw the pictures of the ones you sent me and of the Blue Tiger. I know of someone in your local area that obtained a Blue Tiger from you in a batch and sent them a note that you have another. 

The unidentified ones you sent me pictures of look a lot like what was given to me under the guise of "Indian Blue"


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It might by a hybrid or maybe he's the alpha male in the colony?


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Great thanks. I sell a lot to the local guys as they love not having to pay s/h!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The important question is: Can you get more? (of the Blue Tigers, not the Indian Blues)


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> The important question is: Can you get more? (of the Blue Tigers, not the Indian Blues)


same here. I would love to buy some of those!


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I will have to see what i can do on breeding this then as the regular ones breed like weeds. One more shrimp to the breeding program!!!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

See this article for a lot more on the variants of Tiger Shrimp.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Great info there thanks Gnatster


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I think i have 4 different types that i though were all the same upon closer inspection!!!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Any pairs?

I'd enjoy trying to fix a strain.


----------

